# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Tilaaja- vai "pilaajaväritys" bussiliikenteessä

## vristo

> Annetaan "demokratian" puhua ja käyttäköön kukin sitä nimistystä mitä haluaa. Uskon, että täälläkin suurin osa pitää niitä pilaajaväreinä kuin tilaajaväreinä. Suuri virhe koko pilaajaväritys. Valitettavasti levinnyt jopa Turkuun ja Helsinkiinkin asti...


Lontoo = punaiset (kaksikerros)bussit, Tukholma = punaiset (SL-)bussit, Suur-Helsinki = sinivalkoiset (HSL-) bussit, Turku= "Keltaiset vaarat " ja niin edelleen. 

Mielestäni joukkoliikenne on osa kaupungin identiteettiä; ainakin oikeissa kaupungeissa. Vaikkapa Nobina-bussien sen seitsemät väritykset eivät ole. 

Myös tyylikäs mainonta kuuluu mielestäni olennaisena osana kaupunkiliikenteen kulkuvälineisiin kuin myös katukuvaan.

Oheessa äänestys: onko liikenteentilaajan määrittelemä väritys mielestäsi tarpeen esim. joukkoliikenteen imagon kehittämisessä?

----------


## Lasse

Luonnollisesti äänestin puolesta!
En ymmärrä tätä hässäkkää asian suhteen. Miksi tilaajaväritys pilaa kaiken? Asettaahan tilaaja paljon muitakin vaatimuksia kilpailuttamien linjojensa hoitamiseen hankittavien bussien suhteen, miksei siis myös värityksen suhteen? Ajatelkaa, että Ruotsissa on monessa läänissä ulotettu tilaajavärit koskemaan myös bussin sisustusta!

Itseäni ainakin risoo katsella terminaalia, jossa seisoo puolentusinaa saman yhtiön autoa, muttei kahta samanväristä. Terminaalien yleisilme ja kaupunkien katukuva tulee siistiytymään huomattavalla tavalla kunhan tulevaisuudessa kaikki autot ovat samoissa, tyylikkäissä lempeänsinisissä väreissä!

----------


## Antero Alku

Tilaajaväritys on OK parantamaan joukkoliikenteen imagoa. Se on sitten toinen juttu, miten onnistunut tilaajaväritys on. Mutta se onnistuneisuus ei ole kiinni siitä, että väritys on tilaajaväritys.

Antero

----------


## killerpop

> Se on sitten toinen juttu, miten onnistunut tilaajaväritys on. Mutta se onnistuneisuus ei ole kiinni siitä, että väritys on tilaajaväritys.


Niin, jos tilaaja pilaa, niin silloin kieltämättä sanaleikissä ei ole mitään väärää. Onnistuneiden tilaajaväritysten rinnalla on kuiteskin joukko vähemmän onnistuneita tilaajavärityksiä, näitä vristo vaan ei jostain syystä viitsi nostaa esiin. Ruotsissa näitä on puskenut esiin lähinnä värityksiä uudistettaessa. 

Sikäli kun tilaajaväritys on ok, niin kyllähän HSL-alueella sen pitäisi koskea ehdottomasti metroa ja raitiovaunujakin. Ei pidä olla mikään itseisarvo, että nämä välineet olisivat iät ja ajat aivan täysin eri väreissä, kuin yksikkömääräisesti suurin joukkoliikennemuoto. Jos raitiovaunut ja metro halutaan tunnustaa osaksi HSL:n liikennejärjestelmää, tulisi aloittaa myös jokaisen uuden vaunun ja vanhojen vaunujen peruskunnostuksen yhteydessä vääntäminen sinivalkoiseen vaippaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

> Sikäli kun tilaajaväritys on ok, niin kyllähän HSL-alueella sen pitäisi koskea ehdottomasti metroa ja raitiovaunujakin.


Tästä päästään kestoaiheeseen, eli metron oranssin ja ratikoiden keltavihreän koskemattomuuteen. Ratikoissahan oranssia yritetiin, ja siitä meinasi vallan yhteiskuntarauha järkkyä. Tosin tekninen toteutus taisi olla heikonlainen, eli oranssi raita ei haalistuttuaan välttämättä tuonut mieleen metron oranssia.

Vakavammin ottaen, värityksen ja graafisen ilmeen yhdenmukaistaminen voisi ihan oikeasti olla hyödyksi ja vähentää turhaa ratikka vs. bussi tai ratikka vs. raskasraide -keuhkoamista, jos systeemi siten näyttäytyisi paremmin kokonaisuutena. (En siis väitä, etteikö tarpeellistakin keuhkoamista olisi.)

Metron ja ratikoiden lisäksi tilaajan pitäisi muuten vaatia väritystä myös VR:ltä ja Junakalusto Oy:ltä. VR:n junien värin vaihtaminen taitaa olla vähintäänkin yhtä kovan kiven takana kuin muun kiskokaluston.

Tuli tässä muuten mieleen, että voiko joku taho päättää suojella M100-junien värin? En erityisesti ihmettelisi, vaikka semmoistakin esitettäisiin suomalaisen muotoilun saavutukselle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tästä päästään kestoaiheeseen, eli metron oranssin ja ratikoiden keltavihreän koskemattomuuteen. Ratikoissahan oranssia yritetiin, ja siitä meinasi vallan yhteiskuntarauha järkkyä. Tosin tekninen toteutus taisi olla heikonlainen, eli oranssi raita ei haalistuttuaan välttämättä tuonut mieleen metron oranssia.


Ei vuonna 1973 käyttöönotetun oranssin ole missään vaiheessa ollut tarkoitus muistuttaa vuonna 1982 käyttöönotetun metron oranssia, haalistunut tai ei. Samoja sävyjä haettiin VR:n 60-luvun lopun sähköjunista.

----------


## SD202

> Ei vuonna 1973 käyttöönotetun oranssin ole missään vaiheessa ollut tarkoitus muistuttaa vuonna 1982 käyttöönotetun metron oranssia, haalistunut tai ei. Samoja sävyjä haettiin VR:n 60-luvun lopun sähköjunista.


Vai olisiko sittenkin kyse Dm8- ja Dm9 -dieselmoottorijunista, tuttavien kesken ihan vaan "Porkkanoista"?  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Helsingissä metrolla ja raitiovaunuilla on jo yhtenäinen "tilaajaväritys". 

On aivan normaalia käytäntöä, että eri liikennetyypeissä käytetään erilaisia värityksiä. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa perusbussit ovat punaisia, runkolinjabussit sinisiä ja uudemmassa raidekalustossa on yhtenäinen sininen - metallisävy - väritys. Skånessa kaupunkibussit ovat sinisiä, seutubussit keltaisia ja raideliikenne violettia.

Mielestäni suurempi ihmettelynaihe kuin tilaajaväritys on se, miksi tilaajaväritystä ei otettu käyttöön jo silloin, kun YTV ja HKL sekä Turun joukkoliikennetoimisto aloittivat joukkoliikenteen kilpailutuksen.

----------


## Knightrider

Mielestäni keulassa pitäisi olla liikennöitsijän nimi ja HSL sitten etutariffikilvessä vaikka. Liityntäkilvet veks vain, sillä tutkimusteni mukaan vain 50% liityntäkilven omaavista busseista on menossa metroasemalle päin :Wink: 

Ja vasemmalla sivulla HSL ja liikennöitsijän nimi vaihtaisivat paikkaa. Näin kunnioitettaisiin hieman bussin omistajaakin. Väritys ei sinällään ole huono.
Tilausajojen sun muiden epäselvyyksien välttämiseksi jokaiseen bussiin laitetaan kilpi, jossa matkakortin kuva. Toisella puolella kilpeä sitten rasti sen päällä. Myös U-kilpi muutettaisiin kiiltävänvihreäksi matkakortin kuvaksi, jossa on U-kirjain. Tämä viestii yksinkertaisesti: Liikennöi nyt ja matkakortti käy. Näinollen kukaan ei astu bussiin, jonka otsikkona on vaikka "Helsingin Bussiliikenne" tai "Pika Helsinki" tai "Charter" tai bussiin joka on menossa vasta seuraavalle lähdölle. Kyltti käännettäisiin ympäri myös 615:llä Helsinkiin tultaessa, jottei kukaan pyri sisään. Ja U-linjoilla HSL-alueen ulkopuolella ollessa. Ongelmana toki, että kyltti on muistettava laittaa aina, eri asia sitten, tehtäisiinkö se kaukosäätimellä vai miten.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Skånessa kaupunkibussit ovat sinisiä, seutubussit keltaisia ja raideliikenne violettia.


Milloin Skånen kaupunkibussien väritys on siniseksi muuttunut?

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sk%C3%A...gs.C3.A4ttning

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai olisiko sittenkin kyse Dm8- ja Dm9 -dieselmoottorijunista, tuttavien kesken ihan vaan "Porkkanoista"?


Joo, tietysti dieseleitä eikä sähköjunia. Porkkanoita nimenomaan tarkoitin, mutta enpä muistanut, että ne oli dieselvehkeitä. Ei sellaisella tullut koskaan matkustettua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Skånen osalta tuli ajatusvärivirhe, piti kirjoittaa "kaupunkibussit ovat vihreitä".

----------


## Hape

Kannatan tilaajaväritystä. Kaupungin joukkoliikenne on brändi, ja tilaajaväritys osa sen markkinointia
Bussin pitää toki olla eri värinen kuin ratikka tai metrojuna, toki sama teema saa toistua, mutta eri värien kanssa...

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Äänestin tilaajavärityksen puolesta. Miksi? Siksi, että se tuo jonkinlaisen identiteetin kaupungin joukkoliikenteelle. Esimerkkinä voisin mainita Tampereen "siniset bussit".

Se myös yhtenäistää joukkoliikennettä. Nykyään HSL-alueella bussien väritys on kuin sillisalaatti ja hämäävä(omasta mielestäni). Näin turistin näkökulmasta.

Helsingin tapauksessa raitiovaunut saisivat pysyä vihreinä ja metrot oransseina, värit ovat niillekkin jo oma identiteetti

----------


## vristo

> Mielestäni keulassa pitäisi olla liikennöitsijän nimi ja HSL sitten etutariffikilvessä


Minun mielestäni nykyinen suuntaus, että edessä olevasta tariffikilvestä luovutaan kokonaan, on selkeä ja hyvä. Mitään sellaisia ei tarvita jatkossakaan, koska HSL-tunnus on jokaiset bussin keulassa muutenkin. Matkakortin symbooli on myöskin hyvä sen nykyisessä paikassa, eli etuoven viereisessä ikkunalasissa.




> Onnistuneiden tilaajaväritysten rinnalla on kuiteskin joukko vähemmän onnistuneita tilaajavärityksiä, näitä vristo vaan ei jostain syystä viitsi nostaa esiin. Ruotsissa näitä on puskenut esiin lähinnä värityksiä uudistettaessa.


Nimimerkki killerpop: esittäisitkö näitä huonoja esimerkkejä Ruotsin tilaajaväreistä?

----------


## Max

> Bussin pitää toki olla eri värinen kuin ratikka tai metrojuna, toki sama teema saa toistua, mutta eri värien kanssa...


Helsingissä ehkä ihan hyvä näin, mutta on maailmalla olemassa sellaisiakin onnistuneita ratkaisuja, joissa bussit ja ratikat ovat saman värisiä, esim. Krakova. Ja jos Turkuun ratikoita tulee, niin tosiaankin toivoisin myös niiden olevan keltaisia...  :Smile:

----------


## antti

Enpä viitsi edes äänestää, kun kysymyksen asettelu on ohjaileva, että valitseeko tilaajavärityksen vai pilatun värityksen. Olisi ollut oikein äänestyttää vaikkapa tilaaja vai yksilöllinen väritys ilman että jo kysyttäessä otetaan kantaa. Omasta mielestäni olisi kivampi jos joka firmalla olisi omat värinsä eikä tasapaksua tasapäistämistä. Tulee ihan mieleen Maon Kiina, missä joka äijällä oli samanlainen harmaa puku.

----------


## hmikko

> on maailmalla olemassa sellaisiakin onnistuneita ratkaisuja, joissa bussit ja ratikat ovat saman värisiä, esim. Krakova.


Berliinissä ovat U-bahnin junat, ratikat ja bussit kaikki täyskeltaisia, samaten Dresdenissä ratikat ja bussit. Mielestäni ainakin Berliinin väritys toimii hyvin. Uudessa kalustossa on ikkunoiden ympärillä paljon foorumillakin valiteltua mustaa, mistä syystä keltainen ei ainakaan ratikoissa muodostu puuduttavan tasaväriseksi.




> Ja jos Turkuun ratikoita tulee, niin tosiaankin toivoisin myös niiden olevan keltaisia...


Tämä on vähintäänkin todennäköistä, kun aikanaan poistetut ratikat olivat keltaisia ja 'uutta tulemista' varmaan halutaan korostaa. Turun nykyinen tilaajaväritys on mielestäni varsin onnistunut, bussien valkoinen perä vaan ei tietysti kura-aikana ole kovin valkoinen.

----------


## vristo

Ei ollut tarkoitus ohjailla äänestystä; käytin nimitystä "pilaajaväritys", koska sitä on käytetty mm. tällä foorumilla tilaajavärityksestä, negatiivissa mielessä.

Voitte yhtä hyvin ajatella, että äänestyksen kohta "tilaajaväritys" tarkoittaa ko. värityksen kannattamista joukkoliikenteen imagoa nostattavana ("brändäys") keinona.  

Kohta "pilaajaväritys" tarkoittaa, ettet hyväksy sitä, vaan se  on mielestäsi joukkoliikenteen imagoa huonontava (ja kannatat siis yksilöllisiä värejä) asia.

----------


## Nak

Itse en pidä tilaajavärejä minkään arvoisina, kun eivät ne poista sitä tosiasiaa, että kolhut ja naarmut näkyvät siltikin. Yksilövärit erottuvat massasta kivasti. Enkä ymmärrä miksi se Helsingin sininen pitää tunkea Esposeen ja Vantaalle jossa päävärit ovat olleet ammoisina aikoina vihreä ja kelta-oranssi. 

Samoihin aikoihin kun tätä tilaajasoopaa alettiin soveltaa, bussien väriksi määriteltiin sininen, ratikat ovat lähes aina olleet vihreita, metrot oransseja ja junat punaisia, niin miksi Vr:n piti sotkea se muuttumalla vihreäksi?

----------


## Piirka

> Berliinissä ovat U-bahnin junat, ratikat ja bussit kaikki täyskeltaisia


Ratikat ja bussit eivät Berliinissä ole olleet aina nykykeltaisen värisiä. Berliinissä (kuten monenmonessa saksalaisessa kaupungissa) ratikat olivat kermankeltaisia ("elfenbein"). Tatra-vaunuilla oli oma poikkeava värityksensä, joka antoi niille ehkäpä hieman vanhahtavan ulkoasun.

Vuonna 1984 kokeiltiin Itä-Berliinissä ratikoissa "veristä" maalausta. Etu- ja takapäädyt sekä ovet maalattiin veriappelsiinin värisiksi ("blutorange"), loppuosien jääden valkoiseksi/vaalean kermankeltaiseksi. Yksi kaksi-akselinen juna sekä joukko KT4D -vaunuja ehdittiin maalata tähän väritykseen.

Veriappelsiiniväritys ei kuitenkaan miellyttänyt, joten taas uudistettiin. Vaunujen alaosa maalattiin oranssilla - yläosan jääden vaalean kermankeltaiseksi tai maalattiin valkoiseksi, kuten esimerkiksi tämä telivaunujuna. Tatran tehtailta toimitettiin Berliiniin uusia vaunuja uudella värityksellä vuodesta 1985 alkaen. Tsekkitehtaalla maalatut vaunut saivat himpun verran heleämmän värityksen kuin Berliinissa uudelleenmaalatut sisarukset.

Vuoden 1992 loppupuolella alkoi Tatravaunujen modernisointi. Samalla aloitettiin ratikoiden maalaaminen nykyisellä auringonkeltaisella-harmaalla-valkoisella värimaailmalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikat ja bussit eivät Berliinissä ole olleet aina nykykeltaisen värisiä. Berliinissä (kuten monenmonessa saksalaisessa kaupungissa) ratikat olivat kermankeltaisia ("elfenbein").


Suomen saksalaisimmassa kaupungissa eli Viipurissa oli myös mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydellä tällainen norsunluuväritys, jota punaiset koristeraidat täydensivät. Aiemmin on puhuttu sitruunankeltaisista vaunuista kirsikanpunaisin koristeraidoin, mutta uudessa muistelutiedossa on mainittu nimenomaan kermankeltainen vaunujen päävärinä. Se tuntuukin loogiselta värivalinnalta Viipurille. Värikuvia ei taida olla viipurilaisista ratikoista säilynyt.

----------


## hmikko

> Ratikat ja bussit eivät Berliinissä ole olleet aina nykykeltaisen värisiä.


No eivätpä tietenkään, eivätkä S-bahn -junat ole nykyäänkään. Historian varrella käytössä olleilla erinäköisillä värityksillä ei tosin mielestäni ole kovin paljon ketjun aiheen kanssa tekemistä. Pointti oli siinä, että yhtenäisellä värityksellä on mielestäni ainakin näin satunnaisen turistin näkövinkkelistä luotu mielikuvaa yhtenäisestä järjestelmästä, josta vastaa yksi organisaatio ja jossa liput kelpaavat ja linjasto on ymmärrettävissä (oli tämä käsitys sitten tarkalleen ottaen totta tai ei). Usein kuulee turistin sanovan, jopa tällä foorumilla, että hän menee metrolla kun se on selkeä, eli linjat ja aikataulut ovat hahmotettavia ja erehtymisen mahdollisuuksia on rajallisesti, ja vastaavasti bussiin ei uskaltauduta, kun ei olla varmoja siitä, että minne se menee ja mistä lippu pitäisi ostaa. Ainakin omalla kohdallani eräitä vuosia sitten Berliinin yhtenäiskeltainen auttoi välttämään tätä käsitystä, tosin en ole kaupungissa matkustanut kuin U-bahnilla ja ratikalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielestäni suurempi ihmettelynaihe kuin tilaajaväritys on se, miksi tilaajaväritystä ei otettu käyttöön jo silloin, kun YTV ja HKL sekä Turun joukkoliikennetoimisto aloittivat joukkoliikenteen kilpailutuksen.


Sekä pääkaupunkiseudulla että Turussa liikennettä hoidettiin ennen kilpailutusta sekamallilla, jossa osan liikenteestä ajoi kunnallinen liikennelaitos ja osa hoidettiin sopimusliikenteenä. Molemmilla alueilla oli sen vuoksi käytössä lukuisia eri värityksiä. Kun kilpailutus aloitettiin, liikennöitsijöiden omien värien käyttö ei muuttanut olemassaolevaa käytäntöä, joten siinä mielessä se on ymmärrettävä ratkaisu. Kilpailutuksen aloittaminen oli joka tapauksessa vaikea poliittinen päätös ja tilaajavärityskysymyksen koplaaminen samaan olisi todennäköisesti lisännyt kilpailutuksen vastustusta ja saattanut siten vaarantaa paljon tärkeämmän kysymyksen ratkaisun.

Kuten tiedetään, sekä Turussa että pääkaupunkiseudulla päädyttiin myöhemmin tilaajavärityksen käyttöönottoon. Ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla tilaajavärityksen vastustus oli kuitenkin äänekästä ja ratkaisevaa vetoapua saatiin Turusta, josta pystyttiin kertomaan hyviä kotimaisia kokemuksia siirtymisestä yrityskohtaisesta värityksestä tilaajaväritykseen. Tilaajavärityksen aikaisempaan käyttöönottoon pääkaupunkiseudulla ei siis todennäköisesti olisi ollut poliittista valmiutta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Enkä ymmärrä miksi se Helsingin sininen pitää tunkea Esposeen ja Vantaalle jossa päävärit ovat olleet ammoisina aikoina vihreä ja kelta-oranssi.


Juuri siksi. Ei ole enää Helsingin busseja ja Espoon busseja. On vain HSL, joka vastaa koko seudun liikenteestä. Yhtenäinen väritys viestii juuri sitä, että liikenteen brändi ei muutu, vaikka astut jonkun hallinnollisen yksikön rajan toiselle puolelle.

----------


## Rester

Tilaajaväritys on mielestäni ennenkaikkea joukkoliikenteen brändi, jolla markkinoida itseään uudelle matkustajakunnalle. Esimerkiksi Tampereella, jossa nysse on "aina ollut" sininen, kilpailutuksen myötä siirtyminen tuottajaväreihin olisi vain aiheuttanut sekaannusta.

Käytännön kokemuksesta voin myös sanoa, että pelkkä yhteistariffitunnus auton etuosassa ei kerro varsinkaan satunnaiselle matkaajalle sitä, että tälläkin autolla pääsisi haluttuun määränpäähän samalla hinnalla. Jäädään pysäkille ennemmin odottamaan sitä oikean väristä autoa, jolla päästään (parhaimmillaan) samaa reittiä määränpäähän.

Työnantajalla on oikeus päättää työntekijöidensä töissä käyttämästä vaatetuksesta, miksei siis bussiyhtöiden "työnantajalla" olisi oikeutta päättää liikennöintiinsä käytettävien autojen ulkonäöstä?

----------


## Knightrider

> Työnantajalla on oikeus päättää työntekijöidensä töissä käyttämästä vaatetuksesta, miksei siis bussiyhtöiden "työnantajalla" olisi oikeutta päättää liikennöintiinsä käytettävien autojen ulkonäöstä?


Koska työn ulkopuolella kuljettaja voi vaihtaa vapaavalintaiset vaatteet päälle, mutta bussien "vaatteiden" vaihto HSL-ajojen ja tilauajojen välissä ei onnistu niinkään helposti.

----------


## vristo

Eivät tilausajot ole mikään este ainakaan HelBille, jolla konserniin kuuluva STA hoitaa tuon bisneksen omine värityksineen.

----------


## Rester

> Koska työn ulkopuolella kuljettaja voi vaihtaa vapaavalintaiset vaatteet päälle, mutta bussien "vaatteiden" vaihto HSL-ajojen ja tilauajojen välissä ei onnistu niinkään helposti.


Ei kai bussin väritys ole mikään este sille, missä sitä voi käyttää? Ellei sitten HSL ole kieltänyt näin väritettyjen autojen käytön muussa liikennöinnissä; en ota tuohon kantaa, koska ei tietoa asiasta ole. Ja koska itse on töissä yrityksessä, jonka oma (Scala-)väritys otettiin lähes sellaisenaan käyttöön tilaajaväritykseksi, niin en osannut ajatella sitä tuota kannalta.

----------


## Tunni

> Ei kai bussin väritys ole mikään este sille, missä sitä voi käyttää? Ellei sitten HSL ole kieltänyt näin väritettyjen autojen käytön muussa liikennöinnissä; en ota tuohon kantaa, koska ei tietoa asiasta ole. Ja koska itse on töissä yrityksessä, jonka oma (Scala-)väritys otettiin lähes sellaisenaan käyttöön tilaajaväritykseksi, niin en osannut ajatella sitä tuota kannalta.


Tilausajojen ongelma on siinä, että kun joltakulta tilausmatkalaiselta kysyy, kenen bussilla menitte, vastaus tulee olemaan että menimme HSL:n bussilla. Ajon ajava yritys ei siis jää asiakkaan mieleen, kun bussin väritys ei toimi mainoksena.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei kai bussin väritys ole mikään este sille, missä sitä voi käyttää? Ellei sitten HSL ole kieltänyt näin väritettyjen autojen käytön muussa liikennöinnissä; en ota tuohon kantaa, koska ei tietoa asiasta ole. Ja koska itse on töissä yrityksessä, jonka oma (Scala-)väritys otettiin lähes sellaisenaan käyttöön tilaajaväritykseksi, niin en osannut ajatella sitä tuota kannalta.


HSL:n versio tilaajavärityksestä sattuu olemaan sellainen, että yhtiön nimi on pilkallisen pienellä präntillä, vieläpä takanukarkassa. Ei kannanottoni tilaajaväritystä yleisesti koske.

----------


## hylje

Yleensä tilausajokalusto on jotain muuta kuin HSL-linjakalustoa. Jos HSL-linjabusseja pitää kuitenkin tilausajoissa käyttää, ei se ole iso juttu käyttää vaikka irroitettavia logotarroja ja ohjeistaa kuljettajia kuuluttamaan jokin sopiva yhtiötä mainitseva litania keikan alussa ja/tai lopussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tämä tilaajavärin ja tilausbussien yhteensopivuusongelma on täysin kuviteltu. Jos tilaaja vaatii omaa väritystä, mutta tuottajalle olisi edullisempaa pitää yhtiön omia värejä tilausliikenteen hoidon vuoksi, tuottaja nostaa tarjoushintaa tuolla erotuksella.

----------


## PSi

Perinteisesti sinisiä busseja on kulkenut Helsingissä, ja riemunkirjavia satelliittikaupungeissa. Yhteys siniseen väriin _koko_ HSL:n alueella mun mielestäni ontuu.  Kun tietää suomalaiset keliolosuhteet ja bussien pesutiheyden niin kuinka fiksua oli ylipäänsä valita valkoinen väri bussin väritykseen? Vaaleansinisiä ei HRO/HKL/Helbin bussit ole kai koskaan olleet? Onkos muuten kyljessä etuoven vieressä näkyvä bussin numero HSL:n numerosarjasta vai liikennöitsijän numerosarjasta? Bussin kyljessä numeron välittömässä läheisyydessä on vain HSL:n logo, ei liikennöitsijän logoa

Tässä ketjussa on otettu osaa raitikoiden keltavihreään väritykseen. Miksi Valmetin saranoissa kyljen väriraja ikkunoiden alla ei voinut olla samassa kohtaa kun kyljen pokkaus ja etu- ja takapään muovisen kehyksen alaraja on? Miksi katon sivut piti maalata keltaiseksi eikä harmaaksi kuten kaikissa vanhoissa vaunuissa ja saksanseisojissakin on? Harmaassa olisi kura näkynyt huonommin, virroitin kun kuraa katon kuitenkin tippalistaan asti.

pekka

----------


## joboo

> Perinteisesti sinisiä busseja on kulkenut Helsingissä, ja riemunkirjavia satelliittikaupungeissa. Yhteys siniseen väriin _koko_ HSL:n alueella mun mielestäni ontuu.  Kun tietää suomalaiset keliolosuhteet ja bussien pesutiheyden niin kuinka fiksua oli ylipäänsä valita valkoinen väri bussin väritykseen? Vaaleansinisiä ei HRO/HKL/Helbin bussit ole kai koskaan olleet? Onkos muuten kyljessä etuoven vieressä näkyvä bussin numero HSL:n numerosarjasta vai liikennöitsijän numerosarjasta? Bussin kyljessä numeron välittömässä läheisyydessä on vain HSL:n logo, ei liikennöitsijän logoa
> 
> Tässä ketjussa on otettu osaa raitikoiden keltavihreään väritykseen. Miksi Valmetin saranoissa kyljen väriraja ikkunoiden alla ei voinut olla samassa kohtaa kun kyljen pokkaus ja etu- ja takapään muovisen kehyksen alaraja on? Miksi katon sivut piti maalata keltaiseksi eikä harmaaksi kuten kaikissa vanhoissa vaunuissa ja saksanseisojissakin on? Harmaassa olisi kura näkynyt huonommin, virroitin kun kuraa katon kuitenkin tippalistaan asti.
> 
> pekka


Kyllä näissä busseissa siinä etuoven vieressä on bussin numero. Minun tietääkseni bussin takana on myös liikennöitsijän logo? vai olenko väärässä?

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä näissä busseissa siinä etuoven vieressä on bussin numero. Minun tietääkseni bussin takana on myös liikennöitsijän logo? vai olenko väärässä?


Takana liikennöitsijän logo, takaoven vieressä vikan ikkunan kohdalla molemmin puolin, etuoven yläpuolella ja kuljettajan ikkunan yläpuolella.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Takana liikennöitsijän logo, takaoven vieressä vikan ikkunan kohdalla molemmin puolin, etuoven yläpuolella ja kuljettajan ikkunan yläpuolella.


Tässä vielä malli. Bussin numero tulee liikennöitsijän omasta numerosarjasta.

----------


## vristo

Mitäs sanotte tästä tilaajavärityksestä? Onko HSL-standardin mukainen?

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussikuvi...Veolia+521.jpg

----------


## zige94

> Mitäs sanotte tästä tilaajavärityksestä? Onko HSL-standardin mukainen?
> 
> http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussikuvi...Veolia+521.jpg


Sininen kohta loppuu liian lyhyeen? Vaikea hahmottaa kun tuo bussi näyttää olevan todella pitkä...

----------


## Knightrider

> Sininen kohta loppuu liian lyhyeen? Vaikea hahmottaa kun tuo bussi näyttää olevan todella pitkä...


Ihan samaan kohtaan loppuu sininen kuin muissakin, mutta mitä pitempi bussi, sitä enemmän valkoista jää.

----------


## zige94

> Ihan samaan kohtaan loppuu sininen kuin muissakin, mutta mitä pitempi bussi, sitä enemmän valkoista jää.


Mutta tarkoitin suhteutettuna pituuteen. Jos jaetaan prosenttuaalisesti sininen ja valkoinen osa. Kyllähän silti jää valkoista hiukkasen enemmän, mutta tuossa VT 521:ssä jäi aika paljon, sinistä olisi voinut pidentää. Noh, en tiedä. vristo kertokoon oikean vastauksen  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Perinteisesti sinisiä busseja on kulkenut Helsingissä, ja riemunkirjavia satelliittikaupungeissa. Yhteys siniseen väriin _koko_ HSL:n alueella mun mielestäni ontuu.


Miksi tällaisen historiaan jääneen pikkuseikan pitäisi vaikuttaa siihen, miten tänä päivänä metropolialueen liikenteen ainoa kuluttajalle lippuja myyvä ja palvelutason järjestävä taho visualisoi brändiään? Yksi liikennöintialue, yksi brändi.

----------


## bussifriikki

Itse kannatan tilaajaväritystä, mua on aina ärsyttänyt kun on viittätoista eri väritystä kaupungilla. Mutta itse väritys on minusta epäonnistunut. Se olisi pitänyt olla HKL-HelB-linjan sininen sävy eikä mitään valkoista peräpäätä. Ihan tyhmä väritys minusta, sekä itse väri että se että etuosa kokonaan sininen ja takaosa kokonaan valkoinen. Tampereella se tehtiin oikein, eli TKL-värit tuli kaikkiin busseihin. Voisitteko kuvitella, että Lontoossa muutettaisiin bussit vaaleanpunaisiksi?

----------


## Karosa

> Itse kannatan tilaajaväritystä, mua on aina ärsyttänyt kun on viittätoista eri väritystä kaupungilla. Mutta itse väritys on minusta epäonnistunut. Se olisi pitänyt olla HKL-HelB-linjan sininen sävy eikä mitään valkoista peräpäätä. Ihan tyhmä väritys minusta, sekä itse väri että se että etuosa kokonaan sininen ja takaosa kokonaan valkoinen. Tampereella se tehtiin oikein, eli TKL-värit tuli kaikkiin busseihin. Voisitteko kuvitella, että Lontoossa muutettaisiin bussit vaaleanpunaisiksi?


Miksi sininen? Miksei vaikka pelkkä valkoinen tai tummanvihreä kuten Raitiovaunut? Tai oranssit kuten Metrot?  :Very Happy: 

Ja olen samaa mieltä Zigen kanssa tuosta VT 521:sesta.. Sininen saisi jatkua pidemmälle..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miksi sininen?


koska sininen on Stadin bussien väri. Ratikat ovat vihreitä, metrot oransseja ja bussit sinisiä.

----------


## zige94

> Itse kannatan tilaajaväritystä, mua on aina ärsyttänyt kun on viittätoista eri väritystä kaupungilla. Mutta itse väritys on minusta epäonnistunut. Se olisi pitänyt olla HKL-HelB-linjan sininen sävy eikä mitään valkoista peräpäätä. Ihan tyhmä väritys minusta, sekä itse väri että se että etuosa kokonaan sininen ja takaosa kokonaan valkoinen. Tampereella se tehtiin oikein, eli TKL-värit tuli kaikkiin busseihin. Voisitteko kuvitella, että Lontoossa muutettaisiin bussit vaaleanpunaisiksi?


Mutta miksi kuitenkaan olisi pitänyt ottaa yhden bussifirman väritys kaikkiin busseihin? Se on HSL, ei liity mitenkään HelB:n tai HKL-bussiliikenteeseen. Hyvä vain että tuli edes pikkuisen oma väritys, joka ei omasta mielestäni ole edes paha, jos se on busseihin laitettu oikein. VT 521:ssä kyllä on lopetettu liian lyhyeen väritys.

----------


## killerpop

Kylläpäs tuo vriston linkkaama vt #521:n väritys on ruma. Kun vertaa sukulaisautoon, niin kyllä näyttää niin paljon paremmalta katsella säänkestävää harmaata alaosaa

----------


## aulis

Sininen värihän loppuu heti keskiovien jälkeen muissakin autoissa. Miksi tätä pitäisi muuttaa?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mutta miksi kuitenkaan olisi pitänyt ottaa yhden bussifirman väritys kaikkiin busseihin? Se on HSL, ei liity mitenkään HelB:n tai HKL-bussiliikenteeseen. Hyvä vain että tuli edes pikkuisen oma väritys, joka ei omasta mielestäni ole edes paha, jos se on busseihin laitettu oikein. VT 521:ssä kyllä on lopetettu liian lyhyeen väritys.


 Okei, se helb-väritys oli pelkkä esimerkki. Mutta pointtini oli siis, että olisin toivonut jotain perinteisempää väritystä. Vaikka se on koko alueen väritys, niin silti minusta olisi voinut käyttää HKL:n tummaa sinistä. Se HSL:n H tarkoittaa kumminkin Helsinkiä. ja saa sitä valkoistakin olla, mutta silleen että alaosa on sinistä ja yläosa valkoista, eikä niin kuin nyt on. Takaa kun katsoo, se on kokonaan valkoinen. Talvella likakin näkyy helpommin.

----------


## citybus

> koska sininen on Stadin bussien väri. Ratikat ovat vihreitä, metrot oransseja ja bussit sinisiä.


Ja sininenhän se on jatkossakin. 

Kaupunkikuva muuttuu. Täytyy muistaa, etteivät raitiovaunutkaan ole aina olleet vihreitä. Nr I-sarjahan toimitettiin kokonaan puna-harmaana, kuten myös osa Nr II:sta. Korjatkoon joku, jos olen väärässä.

----------


## PSi

> Kyllä näissä busseissa siinä etuoven vieressä on bussin numero. Minun tietääkseni bussin takana on myös liikennöitsijän logo? vai olenko väärässä?


Joo --- mutta jos tuli vaikka vedettyä jälleen bussimatkalla herne nenään ja pitäisi bussista poistuessa äkkiä saada "tunnistetiedot" jatko-valittamista varten niin ensimmäiseksi etsin bussin kyljestä bussin numeroa, ja se on etuoven takana. Numeron vieressä on HSL:n logo. Mulle ja uskoakseni suurimmalle osalle bussimatkustajia tästä syntyy mielleyhteys että numero liittyy HSL:ään, ei liikennöitsijään, jonka logo on jossain ihan muualla. Mun mielestäni numeron vieressä pitäisi olla liikennöitsijän nimi/logo -- ei HSL:n logo. 

pekka

----------


## zige94

> Okei, se helb-väritys oli pelkkä esimerkki. Mutta pointtini oli siis, että olisin toivonut jotain perinteisempää väritystä. Vaikka se on koko alueen väritys, niin silti minusta olisi voinut käyttää HKL:n tummaa sinistä. Se HSL:n H tarkoittaa kumminkin Helsinkiä. ja saa sitä valkoistakin olla, mutta silleen että alaosa on sinistä ja yläosa valkoista, eikä niin kuin nyt on. Takaa kun katsoo, se on kokonaan valkoinen. Talvella likakin näkyy helpommin.


Niin tai sitten koko väritys vaa uusiksi. Sininen on ollut perinteisenä Helsingin bussien värinä, sitä en kyllä kiellä. Mutta omasta mielestäni nykyinen väritys kuitenkin hienompi kuin pelkkä sininen tms. Paremmin olisi kyllä voinut suunnitella kun nyt värit näyttävät olevan sini-harmaa  :Laughing:

----------


## ultrix

> Niin tai sitten koko väritys vaa uusiksi. Sininen on ollut perinteisenä Helsingin bussien värinä, sitä en kyllä kiellä. Mutta omasta mielestäni nykyinen väritys kuitenkin hienompi kuin pelkkä sininen tms. Paremmin olisi kyllä voinut suunnitella kun nyt värit näyttävät olevan sini-harmaa


Valkoinen väri heti renkaitten takana ei ole mikään kovin kuningasidea varsinkaan näillä keleillä. Sininen väri sinänsä on hyvä tilaajavärinä, mutta Turun ja Helsingin toteutukset ovat vähän takapuoli edellä puuhun-meininkiä. Renderöinneissä hyvännäköisiä, mutta luonnossa ruskeanharmaan saastan peitossa. Joku sellainen väritys, joka on raikas, mutta jota kura ei pilaa on paras tilaajaväritys. Näen mielelläni kuvaesimerkkejä maailmalta!

Edit: raikkaus ei ole välttämättömyys, myös regaali arvokkuus voi toimia. Esim. laivastonsininen ja kullankeltainen voivat toimia, jos se näkyy myös sisätilojen verhoilussa  nimenomaan verhoilussa, eli ikkunaverhot, hehkulamput (tai muu lämpimän värinen valaistus, kuten halogeenit), muhkean pehmeät penkit, tumma puuviilu jne. olematta kuitenkaan tunkkainen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tässä tapauksessa kaunis keltainen väri muutetaan vähemmän kauniiksi väriksi. Lappeenrannan ja Jyväskylän värit ei millään istu makuuni.


Selvästikin makuasioita. Minusta Jyväskylän tilaajaväritys on Suomen tyylikkäin.

----------


## Melamies

Miksi paikkurit eivät voisi olla samalla värityksellä koko Suomessa?

Väri olisi tietysti vihreä, koska lähes tyhjillä busseilla ajelu on tähtitieteellisen ympäristöystävällisempää henkilöautoiluun nähden. :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Miksi paikkurit eivät voisi olla samalla värityksellä koko Suomessa?


Tilaajaväritys on nimensä mukaisesti tilaajan brändin mukainen. Olisi melko outoa, jos joukkoliikennetoimijan kaikki muu materiaali olisi oman brändin mukaista, mutta bussit samanvärisiä kuin muualla. Tästä syntyisi helposti sekava mielikuva.

En tiedä, miten tosissaan tuota oikeasti ehdotat, mutta ennemmin muotoilisin tuon niin, että sopimusliikenteessä tulisi vaatia yhtenäistä väritystä, joko tilaajan tai liikennöitsijän omaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Tilaajaväritys on nimensä mukaisesti tilaajan brändin mukainen. Olisi melko outoa, jos joukkoliikennetoimijan kaikki muu materiaali olisi oman brändin mukaista, mutta bussit samanvärisiä kuin muualla. Tästä syntyisi helposti sekava mielikuva.
> 
> En tiedä, miten tosissaan tuota oikeasti ehdotat, mutta ennemmin muotoilisin tuon niin, että sopimusliikenteessä tulisi vaatia yhtenäistä väritystä, joko tilaajan tai liikennöitsijän omaa.


Olen ihan tosissani. Pitääkö jokaisella taantuvalla käpykylällä olla oma brändinsä? Esim Saksassa olivat ainakin ennen taksit beigen värisiä ja se oli selkeää.

Suomeen riittäsi ihan hyvin yksi paikkuribrändi.

----------


## kuukanko

Koko maan yhtenäisessä kaupunkibussivärityksessä olisi myös hyvät puolensa. Toisessa kaupungissa olisi helppo tunnistaa julkisen liikenteen bussit. Hyöty korostuisi vielä enemmän, jos myös maksuvälineet olisivat yhteiskäyttöisiä eri kaupunkien välillä, jolloin tuote olisi jossakin määrin yhtenäinen.

Kaikkien kaupunkien yhtenäinen väritys laskisi myös kustannuksia marginaalisesti, kun busseja ei tarvitsisi maalata uudestaan alueelta toiselle siirtäessä. Kokonaisuutena kyse on tietysti ihan pisarasta meressä joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannuksissa.

Italiassa kaikki kaupunkibussit olivat ennen oransseja, joten "Saksan taksien" ilmiötä on nähty myös kaupunkibusseissa.

----------


## Eppu

> Italiassa kaikki kaupunkibussit olivat ennen oransseja, joten "Saksan taksien" ilmiötä on nähty myös kaupunkibusseissa.


Ja entisissä neuvostomaissa kaikki ikarukset olivat keltaisia ja ratikat puna-valkoisia. Enpä ole kovin innostunut moisesta ideasta. Aika jolloin jokaisella firmalla oli omat värinsä, oli mielenkiintoisempaa. Nykyään on niin hyvät kilpilaitteet että asiakas ei kyllä erehdy jos vain osaa taulusta lukea mihin bussi menee. Tilaajaväritykset eivät mielestäni ole tuoneet skeneen vain ja ainoastaan hyvää, muitakin näkökulmia asiaan voi esittää.

----------

